# Pygmy goats and dogs



## chitownchivo (May 31, 2013)

Is it ok to raise one pygmy goat with a pair of dogs, would this be considered a "herd" thus satisfying it's socialization needs? Or would the Pygmy goat need a second pygmy goat to really be socialized?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

In a perfect world, 2 goats would be best. Never trust your dog unattended with a goat. That is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

At best your pygmy will think he's a dog. It might work out OK. I'd be very leery of putting a goat kid with dogs without careful long term supervision. Dogs are the descendents of predators, and goats are natural prey. With a two on one situation, playfulness could easily turn nasty. Instincts are not to be taken lightly.


----------

